# Virginia 14 point buck



## gregl82 (Dec 19, 2008)

Opening day of late muzzleloader in Virg







inia [/u]


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome buck, I love all the character it has as well as the dark color. Looks like it will make a nice mount. :beer:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

nice deer.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

wow great deer


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice looking deer.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

that's a very nice buck.


----------



## robbijo1986 (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome buck but you should look much happier than you do. :lol: If it was myself I'd have a smile from ear to ear over that bad boy!!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

robbijo1986 said:


> Awesome buck but you should look much happier than you do. :lol: If it was myself I'd have a smile from ear to ear over that bad boy!!!


lol your right he looks mad or something. like a bigger one was there but he got the smaller buck or something.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice!!! :beer: :beer:


----------

